# Transformer mounting



## Jack30802 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would like to mount this transformer side way would it be ok couldn't find any info on it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

How will you maintain the 3R rating?


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

No You cannot. The enclosure is oriented to protect from the weather and the core is not mounted in such a way that sideways mounting is structurally supported. IE if you mount it sideways the core will likely shift inside the enclosure and fail.

The ventilation won't compensate for heat from adjacent winding in the new orientation as convection cooling is designed with air flow in a specific pattern. Ie the highest part of the windings may get far hotter and fail.


----------



## Jack30802 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's will under a cabinet water not going to beable to get to ot


----------



## Jack30802 (Jul 6, 2013)

The inside is filled with a sand like material seams to be pretty solid


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Those little potted trannies get mounted sideways all the time. They won't maintain the 3R rating though.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Those little potted trannies get mounted sideways all the time. They won't maintain the 3R rating though.


In San Francisco that statement would have a whole other meaning...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jack30802 said:


> The inside is filled with a sand like material seams to be pretty solid


 Yeah, it's a totally encapsulate transformer. Mounting it sideways indoors isn't gonna hurt it.


----------



## Jack30802 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

scameron81 said:


> In San Francisco that statement would have a whole other meaning...


:lol:


----------



## IslandWire (Aug 3, 2013)

It looks like a resin encapsulated, so it can be mounted any which way if you want a NEMA 1 rating. If you want a NEMA 3 rating, you must mount it as the manufacturer intended. If it is encapsulated, the airflow will not matter since the resin is the heatsink.


----------

